# Cage setup



## Winniethehedgehog (Apr 1, 2017)

Okay soooo don't judge me but wierd question would these fake moss balls be okay in her cage? Because I'm doing a themed cage and wanted to put these in there. I haven't put them in there so don't worry if I'm not supposed to have them near her, because they aren't


----------



## Winniethehedgehog (Apr 1, 2017)

Also this


----------

